

NYT on retro apps like C64, Marvin and EISENHOWER.me - kwiat
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/09/13/technology/personaltech/apps-that-recall-a-time-before-there-were-apps.html
Apps that recall a time before there were apps
======
kwiat
Who knows why there's Quora in it, but I guess people have been asking
questions since we left the trees already!

